# Norm für Förderanlagen und die Installation von Reißleinen



## Chräshe (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach Infos und Tipps zur Installation von Reißleinen an Gurtförderern.
Das Prinzip ist mir klar, aber mich interessiert, ob es passende C-Normen gibt, die hier etwas konkretere Angaben machen.

Folgende Unterlagen sind OK, gehen mir  aber zu wenig auf die Reißleinen ein.
https://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi710.pdf
https://www.auva.at/cdscontent/load?contentid=10008.544654&version=1430387837

Hat jemand die DIN EN 619:2011-02?
"Stetigförderer und Systeme - Sicherheits- und EMV-Anforderungen an mechanische Fördereinrichtungen für Stückgut; Deutsche Fassung"

Steht da was brauchbares drin, oder kann ich mir das Geld und die Zeit sparen?


Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## stevenn (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo wenn du die Reißleinen als Not-Halt verwenden willst, dann steht dazu was in der ISO 13850 Kapitel 4.3


----------



## Chräshe (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

elektrisch ist alles klar, nur was die mechanische Installation angeht hab ich noch Fragen.
In dem Dokument bgi710.pdf ist nur folgendes vermerkt:



> *Reißleinenschalter*: Bei der Installation sind folgende Punkte zu beachten:
> 
> 
> Der Betätigungsweg bis zum Abschalten sollte 0,3 m nicht überschreiten.
> ...


Mich würde interessieren, ab wann ein Reißleinenschalter vorgeschrieben wird. (Größe, Leistung, ...)
In welchen Abständen die Reißleine montiert sein muss. (Freiraum um die Leine, Höhedifferenz zum Fördermaterial max. x mm, ...)
Ob auf beiden Seiten vom Band ein Reißleinenschalter vorzusehen ist, oder eine Seite ausreicht, wenn nur dort ein Laufsteg ist.

All das kann ich natürlich auch selbst mit Sinn und Verstand festlegen. Wenn es aber was Fertiges gibt, bin ich auch bereit für solch ein Dokument Geld auszugeben.
Ärgerlich ist halt, dass ich erst kaufen muss um dann festzustellen, dass alles so allgemein formuliert ist, dass ich kein Stück weiter bin… :?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Howard (15 Januar 2019)

Moin,
ich hab mal eben in die 619 geschaut. Mehr als in deinem bgi710-Dokument steht dort auch nicht.



Chräshe schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ab wann ein Reißleinenschalter vorgeschrieben wird. (Größe, Leistung, ...)


Ich denke, dazu gibt es keine explizite Vorschrift. Genauso kannst du alle 10m einen Not-Aus setzen oder sofern jeder einzelne Hauptschalter der Förderer erreichbar und diese nicht weiter als 10m voneinander entfernt sind - wären auch diese zulässig.



Chräshe schrieb:


> In welchen Anständen die Reißleine montiert sein muss. (Freiraum um die Leine, Höhedifferenz zum Fördermaterial max. x mm, ...)


Hierzu kann dir bestimmt der Hersteller der Reisleinenschalter was konkretes sagen.



Chräshe schrieb:


> Ob auf beiden Seiten vom Band ein Reißleinenschalter vorzusehen ist, oder eine Seite ausreicht, wenn nur dort ein Laufsteg ist.


Wenn dort ein Arbeitsbereich ist muss wohl auch dort eine sichere Abschaltfunktion gegeben sein. Oder man sichert diesen Bereich anders ab (z.B. Schutztür mit Überwachung), sodass bei Zutritt schon sicher abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## stevenn (15 Januar 2019)

ich stimme Howard bei seinen Aussagen zu. Dass man zuerst Geld ausgeben muss um dann eventuell festzustellen, das das Dokument  nicht 100%ig passt, ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Chräshe (15 Januar 2019)

Hatte die Hoffnung, dass es etwas in der Form gibt:
https://publikationen.dguv.de/regel...taltung-teil-ii-grundsaetzliche-anforderungen
(siehe kostenloses PDF)
Zumindest was den Umfang und die Aufmachung angeht…

Hat jemand eine betriebsinterne Festlegung für Reißleinen, die hier veröffentlich werden darf?


----------

